# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Review of the Totto Perfect Mini Type S filter

## serialain

In my quest to equip my first ever 2 feet planted tank I considered the different types of filters available. Canister, Hang on back, and air pump driven sponge filters. Canister filters were not considered, because they took up valuable floor space and I did not have a cabinet or stand to store it neatly. My wife complains every time there is clutter on the floor because its difficult to mop. That left HOB filters and sponge filters. These did the job for sure but I was told that if I wasn't going to be injecting CO2 into the tank, it would be best to keep surface agitation to a minimum to avoid CO2 blowoff. HOB filters cause agitation, and so do sponge filters as the bubbles rise up to the surface. Oxygenation may be good with those options, but it definitely did not help with the CO2 situation. (CO2 system not allowed because of aforementioned clutter issues). Then I saw the Totto Mini Type S...

How it works:

totto filter.jpg

This filter is like a hybrid HOB canister sump filter that draws in water from the inlet, water then starts filling up each individual compartment before flowing into the next compartment and then the next. It hangs on the back of your tank like a HOB, its completely sealed like a canister, and its water flow is sump like.

Build quality:
The whole unit is made of plastic, but there is good plastic and bad plastic. No prizes for guessing what type the Totto uses. The top cover is solid and sturdy. The container itself has a good heft and the inlet and outlet pipes are made of rigid plastic and do not look like they break easily. The cover fits snugly with the container via the silicon gaskets and hook-on latches to create an airtight seal. This is essential to the operation of the unit. Maybe its because there are Japanese words on the box(although I couldn't find the country of origin), but everything about the build screams quality.

Adjustability:
This filter is highly adjustable for tanks 2-3 feet in size. You are able to adjust inlet and outlet depth, as well as how far apart you want them to be. To decrease surface agitation, I simply placed my outlet pipe below the water line. Using the Totto branded canisters, you can change the cartridges between freshwater and softwater. You can also use your own media should you want to mod it that way. I intend to swap out some of the biomedia at a later date just to play around. 

Internal design:
The design of this unit enables efficient filtration of your water without having to rely on powerful pumps and eliminates the channeling effect found in external canister filters. The sump like way in which the water flows also gives time for the nitrifying bacteria to do its thing. There is a course pre-filter sponge on the inlet pipe, which brings water into the mechanical filtration cartridge, and then on to the biological media cartridges for biological filtration. There is no chemical filtration that I know of but this is not necessary in a planted tank so I'm not too worried. In theory, water is mechanically filtrated, and then worked on by aerobic bacteria that thrives in the first 2 cartridges. By the time the water has passed through cartridge 2 and 3, the water is de-oxygenated. Because it is an airtight seal, there will be a larger proportion of anaerobic bacteria (bacteria that doesn't need oxygen) residing in canister's 4 and 5, converting nitrates into nitrogen, negating the need to add nitrogen into the water column, and also reducing the need (technically) to do a water change. I have still stuck to a regime of 30% water change weekly for 3 weeks and so far so good. The only complaint I have is the water flow regulator isn't very good. Try to put it any less than 75% and the pump starts making a funny noise from the restricted flow. As the pump itself is not very powerful at 300L/hour, I just left it on full.

External design:
I will post a video so you can have a rough estimate based on how it looks on a 2 feet tank with measurements. If your tank is right against the wall then obviously it can't be fitted in but if you have a little space like me then it shouldn't be a problem. The issue is because it takes up so much horizontal space behind it becomes difficult placing accessories like fans (Mr Aqua's tornado fan won't fit) and lights. My LED lights fit, but I don't have a space for a conventional DC fan.

Noise level:
Almost non-existent. This unit is very quiet, you will not be able to hear it at all unless you kiss it, which no one wants to do. The only exception like I mentioned earlier is if you turn down the flow. That may be specific to my unit though as there is a fair amount of gunk built up by the previous owner.

Maintainence:
This is the best part about this filter. All you need to do is clean the pre-filter sponge and maybe the sponge in cartridge 1 every 2-3 weeks or so. You don't need to worry about disturbing the media where the bacteria is residing as its a slot in slot out system. The entire unit isn't particularly heavy but you need not move it around as you just need to take out the relevant sponges to clean. One drawback is, if gunk gets into the inlet/outlet pipes, it is almost impossible to remove via mechanical cleaning. You probably need to flush some chemical declogger down to clean it out. Replacement parts are easily available from Green Chapter. I saw them have spare parts for the pre-filter sponges, cartridge media, inlet pipe (the extendable part) and internal pump (this one is definitely made in China). The only thing I can't find, which is coincidently the only thing I want to replace, is the adjustable part of the outlet pipe. Mine is a second hand unit, which explains the gunk from before; the previous owner cut the adjustable outlet pipe shorter. I, as luck would have it want mine a little deeper into the tank so I do not need to keep topping up water. Alas so far I have not seen this part but I am pretty sure it is replaceable as they already have the inlet pipe. All in all the spare parts are there should any part of your filter breakdown or needs replacing so this unit should be able to last you a good while. It is not a break and throwaway kind of unit.

Conclusion:
If you have special requirements like me regarding less floor clutter, don't want to worry about frequent maintanence intervals, and want a unit that does respectably well at mechanical filtration, but awesomely well at biological filtration in an efficient little self contained unit (go read up the pseudo scientific promotion material at totto.co.jp, the numbers are impressive) then this unit is for you. Unfortunately I don't have any scientific test numbers on my ammonia and nitrate levels because I wanted to save money and not buy those things but 3 weeks in my fish are still alive and my water is clean, no bacteria or algae blooms, so I guess it works! 

Ill try to upload a video when I'm free, hope you guys enjoy the review (from a beginner's perspective)

----------


## seudzar

I am using it too. It is very good

----------


## GHD97

Wow...this is the first time I saw such a filter :Smile:  or even one from the Totto brand. It looks amazing :Very Happy:  what a great idea from the designers to maximise the water flow through the media...this was the water passes through more media and more time for the nitrogen cycle to occur^^ where did you get it? :Smile:

----------


## serialain

I got it secondhand but you can easily buy it new from Green Chapter, or online at Freshnmarine. Call to check for stock though, they sold out which is why I bought secondhand.

----------


## GHD97

Okay thanks^^ looking for a filter for my cichlid tank :Smile:

----------


## AQMS

> Okay thanks^^ looking for a filter for my cichlid tank


You can get a second hand Totto in the market place, i recently saw a few up for sale.

----------


## GHD97

Thanks^^ I shall see how it goes :Smile:  there's budget to consider too :Smile:

----------


## serialain

I find that a decent canister filter with media, plus the cost of the inlet and outlet pipes and tubing will amount to roughly the same cost as a new Totto filter, which is why I eventually didn't get an Eheim ecco pro system. No doubt the canister version is more customisable, where you can add a chiller unit inline, or co2 diffusion inline, as well as customise the various inlet and outlet pipe options. That is the one major disadvantage of the Totto filter versus an external canister solution.

----------


## seudzar

Think most of people like me get totto is because of space constraint (no place for big canister). However the design of totto really makes cleaning a lot more easy and I would say they do great on tanks up to 2 feet.

----------


## serialain

I forgot to add 1 more rating.

Wife approval factor: 10

----------


## seudzar

Minus point... Very expensive... Can buy a good ehiem canister at that price

----------


## GHD97

> Think most of people like me get totto is because of space constraint (no place for big canister). However the design of totto really makes cleaning a lot more easy and I would say they do great on tanks up to 2 feet.


I agree :Very Happy:  HOB are best for those with no space in and outside of the tank^^

----------


## apisto31

Have you tried Up Aqua External Hang On Canister? I'm using it for almost 2 yrs already and it's quite reliable.
It's rated at 510 L/hr and i believe it can hold more media as well. I am running The Up Aqua Canister 120 + the Pre-filter (which is the same size as the canister but no motor). The flow rate is still quite good even after almost 2 yrs.

Just for you consideration. Cheers

----------


## erwinx

Can seniors share what are the pros and cons of Hang on Back versus Hang on Top type of filter? The Hang on top type filter with trickle tray seems to have quite a lot of surface are for beneficial bacteria

----------


## GHD97

Hey apisto :Smile:  I have not :Smile:  My first HOB filter is the Fluval C4 which is rated at 900L/hr :Smile:  It cost me around $70 frm C328. I do believe canisters cost more than HOBs and most require inlet and outlet pipes...too complicated for lazy boy me XD I bought it in Nov2013...so I can't compare reliability or longevity :Smile:  Thanks for your suggestion :Smile:  I might the Up Aqua canisters too...HOB are slightly noisy with the falling water^^

----------


## GHD97

Erwinx I do believe HOB and Hang on Top filters are just for people with space behind their tank or above their tank respectively :Smile:  But Hang on top would reduce space for lighting etc and requires tanks with bracing so it can be place above the aquarium.

----------


## apisto31

You might want to do a search on Up Aqua External Hang On Canister 120 first. This is not a typical HOB designed as waterfall which creates water splash sound. 
This is similar to Totto wherein the output pipe is submerged in water. Therefore, you wont hear any splashing sound.

----------


## seudzar

I am using up-aqua hob canister and I can gladly say its flow is very good but in terms of bio media capacity, totto S can hold more bio media and in terms of water quality, personally I find the water quality is better than up-aqua. 

For totto, the very very + point is it force the water to past through a series of chamber of bio medias (for totto S, the water passed 5 long chambers of bio media where up-aqua, the water flow through 3-4 trays of bio media).

----------


## BFG

> Can seniors share what are the pros and cons of Hang on Back versus Hang on Top type of filter? The Hang on top type filter with trickle tray seems to have quite a lot of surface are for beneficial bacteria


It's not about pro and con comparing the hang on back with the hang on top filter. It's about using the correct filter for the tank you created.

----------


## seudzar

Agree with BFG. It is more like whether which filter is more suitable for the tank and of our requirements.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

I've used overhead filters before many years ago, but it was for a fish only tank, with just a few token plants. Overhead filters can definitely hold alot of filtration sponges and bio-media (and there is alot of surface area for gas exchange and water agitation too). They are modular and very customizable, i've even seen friends stack up multiple trays and build it up like condo units.  :Grin: 

Disadvantage is you have a large bulky thing sitting on top of the tank (abit odd if you have a nice rimless tank but end up covering it with filter), and the trickle effect from the filter doesn't create as much internal circulation around the tank, so for planted tanks you'll probably need to install a wave maker separately to create additional flow to circulate nutrients and Co2.

On the subject of the Up Aqua EX120 filter, i've also tried it out before too, its basically a canister filter thats designed to hang on the side of a tank (other small canister filters like the Eden 501 have hanging attachments too)... but one interesting feature is the EX120 filtration and media volume can be expanded by just adding the pre-filter add-on models, so you can have a few of them linked up together to create alot more filtration volume.

Back on topic, i've seen the Totto filter in operation and its indeed top quality equipment. The filtration path design is similar to how an IOS system works, which allows it to filter efficiently yet still maintain a slim profile... i've always been tempted to get one to try, if not for the initial high price. Will definitely be keeping an eye out for 2nd hand units.  :Smile:

----------


## kermit13sg

possible to connect to chiller for such filters?

----------


## seudzar

Nope, currently I don't think it is possible to connect these filters to chiller as the flow rate from these filter is not strong enough. 

Guess that time GC has a 20% discount on these filters a couple of weeks ago. I grab an extra set for standby. Haha

----------


## cherabin

I am running 3 of the Totto S on my 2' tanks and the many plus points pointed out by fellow hobbyists are the very reasons why I'm most willing to 'splurge' on the investment.

Another factor which made me decide to use the Totto S is due to the low ground clearance of my bottom tier tank. That spells not being able to use canister filter effectively, even for the Eheim Classics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## serialain

During the Green Chapter sale was when I was setting up my tank. I went to the shop intending to get a Totto filter. They had stock when I arrived so I browsed around for a bit. 30mins later, ALL GONE. Sian

Anyway don't forget the claimed anaerobic bacteria chambers that the Totto filter purports. Very important to convert nitrate to nitrogen, and not commonly available in most filters. Although I wonder, when I open up my filter cover to clean, I introduce oxygen, so what happens to this anaerobic bacteria? Do they die or still remain in the filter media. Anyway I need to get my hands on a test kit to check the parameters

----------


## seudzar

The bacteria that converts nitrate to nitrogen, do not require oxygen to survive, but does not state that it will die when there is present of oxygen.

----------


## serialain

> The bacteria that converts nitrate to nitrogen, do not require oxygen to survive, but does not state that it will die when there is present of oxygen.


thats a relief! In any case next time Ill pick up a simple test kit when Im at the aquarium just to test for sure if it really does what it says

----------


## matashi

Can anyone tell me whether totto can fit at side of brace tanks? My tank is back to back against the wall so I can't put behind. Definitely don't wan put in front of tank, so ugly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GHD97

I don't have the Totto filter but I doubt so. Most HOBs can only hang on a ledge 2+- cm. My Fluval C4 had the same problem :Smile:  had to put it at the back...circulation isn't as good.

----------


## matashi

Oh ok thanks for the reply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cherabin

Definitely will not fit. Why not consider removing the brace?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## serialain

How wide is your brace? My GEX tank with the black rim on top is still able to accomodate the filter easily.

----------


## matashi

Will removing brace affect putting ohf again? Stable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cherabin

It should be still safe as I've removed side bracings for a 2x1x1 tank and used an Eheim 2042 subsequently. But of course, do it only if you're comfortable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## matashi

Headache. I using ohf for planted. Tank now in dsm. I wonder will affect much or not for the disturbance. I did change the outlet flow to smaller L shape to minimize the impact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GHD97

If your tank is old, I wouldn't recommend removing the braces^^ I did it before and my tank started leaking :Smile:  maybe it was in poor shape but...just sharing my experience :Smile:

----------


## BFG

> Headache. I using ohf for planted. Tank now in dsm. I wonder will affect much or not for the disturbance. I did change the outlet flow to smaller L shape to minimize the impact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can continue to use what you have but have an open mind that if it doesn't work, you might need to change your filtration system. There's a thousand way to skin a cat as the saying goes. Treat this period as an experimental for you to find out how your system would react. You might gain something going on a different route. Or if you are impatient, get everything right the 1st time and concentrate your time and effort on aquascaping your tank instead of experimenting, which may not benefit you. Either way, it's up to you. As always, take your time and do not rush into this hobby.

----------


## matashi

> If your tank is old, I wouldn't recommend removing the braces^^ I did it before and my tank started leaking maybe it was in poor shape but...just sharing my experience


Wah I better not remove the brace then. Hopefully the ohf won't disturb too much and uproot the plants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## matashi

> You can continue to use what you have but have an open mind that if it doesn't work, you might need to change your filtration system. There's a thousand way to skin a cat as the saying goes. Treat this period as an experimental for you to find out how your system would react. You might gain something going on a different route. Or if you are impatient, get everything right the 1st time and concentrate your time and effort on aquascaping your tank instead of experimenting, which may not benefit you. Either way, it's up to you. As always, take your time and do not rush into this hobby.


Yah plan to use ohf first. Just hope that it works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## atolylica

Hi all, I'm considering the Totto Filter but SS type, because of the poor circulation of my OF HOF. 

Anyone has the external dimensions of the SS and S type? My tank is low profile and I'm afraid that it might be bigger than my tank lol. 

Also, is only GC and FNM selling this product? Any other LFS carries this?

----------

